# Foreign Cubing Terms?



## oddlespuddle (Nov 8, 2011)

I was wondering, what do people in other countries say in place of terms that we use in English?

for example: What do Spanish speakers call Twistypuzzles?
and someone would answer it (from what I've heard, they're Vueltarompecabezas).


----------



## wontolla (Nov 8, 2011)

Spanish speakers sometimes borrow cubing terms from English. Mostly when the translation doesn't sound right, as your example. For example, twistypuzzles, I don't think we have a translation for that so we use twistypuzzles. Same with "scramble" or "lucky".

Other terms are directly translated, for example:
Corners = esquinas
Edges = aristas
Algorithm = algoritmo
Sticker = pegatina

Although it varies from country to country.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 8, 2011)

Well, I'm a French Canadian, but I'm not sure if "real" cubers use French or English terms to describe the cube. I cube in English (it's a little hard finding good French tutorials and videos), but here are what could be the equivalents in French.

Corners = Cube de coin (or just coin)
Edges = Cube d'arête (or just arête)
Algorithm = Algorithme
Sticker = Collant or Autocollant

Just ask if you're wondering about other parts or words! But like I said, I think most people just go with the English words. It's actually called SpeedCubing in French too, they just borrowed the term.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 8, 2011)

lol no, we call twistypuzzles generically as 'cubos' regadless of their shape, as for regular cubes, we name them in spanish, but for all the others we use the original name or the geometric shape they are (in spanish of course)
Still, most of the time we use english terms, twisty puzzles, puzzles (some times, very rarely we use the direct translation for puzzle, 'acertijo', or as you said, 'rompecabezas')


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 9, 2011)

Wiki article, anyone?


----------



## The Bloody Talon (Nov 9, 2011)

here in the Philippines, we use the same exact english word for all cubing terms.
although we have tagalog words for:
edge - gilid
corner - sulok
but we don't use those words,


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2011)

In German, the switched starting sounds often trick us into saying the wrong piece type:

*E*dge = *K*ante
*C*orner = *E*cke


----------



## y235 (Nov 9, 2011)

In israel we using a combination of both hebrew and english terms:
corner: we use corner or the hebrew term "pina פינה"
edge: we use edge
algorithm: algorithm
scramble: we use the hebrew word "irbuv ערבוב"


----------



## Goosly (Nov 9, 2011)

In Dutch, Twisty Puzzels would be translated as 'draaipuzzels'. Translating that back to English, it would be 'Turning puzzles'.
Corner and edge are basicly the same (hoek, rand). But we rather use the English words.
We don't have a good word for scrambling  (a non-cuber girl at a competition used 'schudden' for it, which means as much as 'to shake')


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 9, 2011)

Sarahjdes said:


> Well, I'm a French Canadian, but I'm not sure if "real" cubers use French or English terms to describe the cube. I cube in English (it's a little hard finding good French tutorials and videos), but here are what could be the equivalents in French.
> 
> Corners = Cube de coin (or just coin)
> Edges = Cube d'arête (or just arête)
> ...


 
Over here we would be more likely to use these terms:

Corners = Coins
Edges = Edge
Algorithm = Algorithme or Formule
Sticker = collant
scramble (v) = melanger
Rubik's Cube = Cube Rubik

As for Speedcubing, I am not very sure since I normally cube in English too and don't really say "speedcubing" to my cubing friends at my (french) school.


----------



## Cheese11 (Nov 9, 2011)

In Canada we just say "Eh" after everything 

Kidding, my friends and started doing that after reading this thread.

For example: 
Corner Eh, Edge Eh


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Nov 9, 2011)

In Poland:
Corner: Róg, Narożnik (rarely)
Edge: Krawędź
Center: Center, Środek
Rubik's Cube: Kostka, Kostka Rubika
Sticker: Naklejka
Core: Krzyżak
Scramble: Scramble
Zeroing: Zerowanie
Speedcuber: Brzęczyszczykiewicz (joke)

Ps.: Zeroing is a lie!


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

Ezy Ryder said:


> Brzęczyszczykiewicz


 
You guys should use more vowels.

Anyway,

In K4speak we call double parity 'American parity' and PLL parity 'X perm'.


----------



## irontwig (Nov 9, 2011)

Swedish:
edge - kant
corner - hörn
centre - center, mitt
(a) scramble - blandning
(to) scramble - blanda (hästsoppa varje dag)
cross - kors
F2L - eff två ell/ första två lagren
LL- ell ell/sista lagret
(speed) cuber - kubare
BLD - blint
alg(orithm) - alg(oritm)
magic - mädjik/skitgren
lucky solution/scramble - turlösning/turblandning
prå - prå


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 9, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Swedish:
> edge - kant
> corner - hörn
> centre - center, mitt
> ...


 

I understand all, but what is prå?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> In K4speak we call double parity 'American parity' and PLL parity 'X perm'.


 
I understand 'X perm', but can you explain 'American parity'?


----------



## Goosly (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> In K4speak we call double parity 'American parity' and PLL parity 'X perm'.



X-perm is actually H-perm + U2


----------



## jla (Nov 9, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Swedish:
> edge - kant
> corner - hörn
> centre - center, mitt
> ...


 


Märker att du inte gillar magic 

Swedish is the best


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

Stefan said:


> I understand 'X perm', but can you explain 'American parity'?



It's mostly arbitrary. Double parity is a silly term and Americans are silly.

Dan Cohen calls it British parity. ^_^



Goosly said:


> X-perm is actually H-perm + U2



Not on 4x4x4.


----------



## Olji (Nov 9, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Swedish:
> edge - kant
> corner - hörn
> centre - center, mitt
> ...


 
Corner cutting - Hörnskärning
Judge - Domare
Method - Metod

Also seen this:
2x2 - Tvåan
3x3 - Trean
4x4 - Fyran
5x5 - Femman

Can't remember that I've seen any swedish term for "lookahead", so I can't answer that.


----------



## Ickenicke (Nov 9, 2011)

Olji said:


> Can't remember that I've seen any swedish term for "lookahead", so I can't answer that.


 

"Tittarunt"


----------



## Meep (Nov 9, 2011)

In french-canadian,

Corners = Le coeur du cube


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 9, 2011)

Olji said:


> Also seen this:
> 2x2 - Tvåan
> 3x3 - Trean
> 4x4 - Fyran
> 5x5 - Femman


 
Sixan, Sjuan?


----------



## Stefan (Nov 9, 2011)

Goosly said:


> X-perm is actually H-perm + U2


 
learn2context, he was talking about 4x4 pll parity


----------



## Cubenovice (Nov 9, 2011)

The initial name for the Rubik's Cube in The Netherlands was "De Hongaarse Kubus" = "The Hungarian Cube"

In the 1981 book "De Hongaarse kubus" a scrambled cube was called a "vuile kubus" = dirty or filthy cube and solving was called "opschonen" = cleaning up 
The author also considered a sub 3:00 cuber a "master"


----------



## Olji (Nov 9, 2011)

Kirjava said:


> Sexan, Sjuan?


 
Probably, haven't seen them so I didn't list them, ppl tend to use 6x6 and 7x7 for those for some reason.


----------



## ben1996123 (Nov 9, 2011)

German: Zauberwürfel = Magic cube


----------



## y235 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> The initial name for the Rubik's Cube in The Netherlands was "De Hongaarse Kubus" = "The Hungarian Cube"
> 
> In the 1981 book "De Hongaarse kubus" a scrambled cube was called a "vuile kubus" = dirty or filthy cube and solving was called "opschonen" = cleaning up
> The author also considered a sub 3:00 cuber a "master"


 
that reminds me, in israel we also call it the hungarian cube:
"kubia hungarit קובייה הונגרית"


----------



## TMOY (Nov 9, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> Sticker = collant


In Canada maybe, but in France we say "étiquette" (and "to peel off the stickers" = "décoller les étiquettes").


----------



## CRO (Nov 9, 2011)

In Croatia, we have

vrh=corner
rub=edge
naljepnica=sticker

But we tend to use english words more often..


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 9, 2011)

For the french:
http://forum.francocube.com/topic484.html
But you could read the french and the english for many terms, because we usually use both. (for exemple, we use "scramble" as often as "mélange", we mostly use "coin(s)" for "corner(s)", but we always use "corner first", never a translation).


----------



## Sarahjdes (Nov 10, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> For the french:
> http://forum.francocube.com/topic484.html
> But you could read the french and the english for many terms, because we usually use both. (for exemple, we use "scramble" as often as "mélange", we mostly use "coin(s)" for "corner(s)", but we always use "corner first", never a translation).


 
I think I'll stick with English. What really messes me up is when I find algorithm in French... D H D' H D H² D' makes no sense to me (this is Sune in French).


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 10, 2011)

That's an old notation wich was used by a few sites, before so many people become cubers.
No more people are using this now, the international notation is always used.


----------



## LarsN (Nov 10, 2011)

The danish language causes a lot of confusion when talking about cubing.

Back in the 80's a Rubiks cube was named "professorterning"/"professor cube", which most people still call it. This was a problem for me when I started cubing and searched for a solution online. It took me of course to bigcubes.com.

A cube is called "en terning" which is the same word we use for "dice". Again this causes a lot of confusion. I wrote on FB that my son got a national record for placing dice on top of each other. Everbody thougt I was talking about cubes.

For cubing terms we mostly adapt the english words, because directly translating only works for words like "corners", "edges", etc.

For bld it's a pain to look at other peoples wordlists, because the letters C, W, Q, X and Z are hardly ever used in our language. But then we have a few letters of our own (Æ, Ø, Å).


----------



## macky (Nov 21, 2011)

[wiki]Cubing Terminology in Different Languages[/wiki]


----------



## antoineccantin (Nov 21, 2011)

macky said:


> [wiki]Cubing Terminology in Different Languages[/wiki]


 
F2L in french is definitely not Fyrstu tvö lögin.


----------



## LuckyShadows (Nov 21, 2011)

In Hungarian it's the Rubik Kocka (Rubik's Cube) or Varázs Kocka (Magic Cube). 
As to things like CFOP, F2L, and those terms, I have no idea, and I would actually like to hear the Hungarian terminology


----------



## TMOY (Nov 21, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> F2L in french is definitely not Fyrstu tvö lögin.


 
Yep, it's quite weird French 
I just corrected the misalignment.


----------



## Pro94 (Nov 21, 2011)

In Italian:

Corner: Angolo
Edge: Spigolo
Algorithm: Algoritmo
To scramble: Mischiare
First Two Layer: Primi Due Strati
Solution: Soluzione.


----------



## macky (Nov 22, 2011)

TMOY said:


> Yep, it's quite weird French
> I just corrected the misalignment.


 
Given Hippolyte!'s "fingertricker" pronunced [f~ɛʒɛʁtʁike], I think anything goes in French. =P


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 22, 2011)

Even tough it isn't perfect, you could now recognize the word when I use it.


----------



## Bruno Lima (Nov 22, 2011)

Portuguese (Brazil): http://www.cubomagicobrasil.com/tutoriais/glossario/


----------



## macky (Nov 22, 2011)

Hippolyte!!! said:


> Even tough it isn't perfect, you could now recognize the word when I use it.


 
Not when you pronounce it like that! In some French songs, it's only the English loanwords that I can't understand. Same idea. =)


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Nov 23, 2011)

What I meant is that my english accent, wich is still verry bad, is even better than when you came in Nantes.


----------



## aikikai_cuber (Nov 23, 2011)

Malaysian cubing terms:

Edge-Ini biji
Corner-Itu biji
Bld-tutup mata punya
lube-itu minyak kasi laju punya
2x2-kicik punya
3x3-itu kiub
4x4-kiub besar
5x5-fuyoh! banyak besar leh
6x6-walao eh!
[email protected]#$


----------



## martinss (Oct 25, 2014)

Let's recapitulate for french translations : (I know this is an old thread but it needs to be ok, and it's very interresting !)

Corners = Coins
Edges = Arêtes
Algorithm = Algorithme / Formule
Sticker = Autocollant / Étiquette / Sticker (Doesn't every frenchie understand Sticker ?)
To scramble = Mélanger
A scramble = Un mélange
Rubik's Cube = Rubik's Cube / Cube Rubik (Québec) / Rubicube (french noncubers)
F2L = 2 premiers étages (2PE ?)
Blind = à l'aveugle / Sans regarder

Those ones are pretty fun : 
Std LBL Edges ALg = Belge (Some cubers only : it's "Belgium" due to a (famous) mnemotechnic device)
Nikklas = Le petit curieux (Some cubers only : it's "the little curious man" due to a (famous) mnemotechnic device)
AntiSune = La chaise (Some cubers only : it's "the chair" due to a (famous) mnemotechnic device)


----------



## ClovisKoo (Oct 25, 2014)

aikikai_cuber said:


> Malaysian cubing terms:
> 
> Edge-Ini biji
> Corner-Itu biji
> ...



lmao


----------



## TMOY (Oct 25, 2014)

martinss said:


> Blind = à l'aveugle / Sans regarder


Or just say "blind", everybody will understand.

A couple more about BLD:
Big blind = Gros blind (or just say "big blind", every will understand)
Multiblind = same as in English but with a slightly different pronunciation (the official French name of the event is "résolution multiple à l'aveugle" but that's too long )
blindfold = bandeau
memorization, execution = mémorisation, exécution


----------



## martinss (Oct 25, 2014)

TMOY said:


> Or just say "blind", everybody will understand.
> 
> A couple more about BLD:
> Big blind = Gros blind (or just say "big blind", every will understand)
> ...



"Ben, en fait non, il n'y a que ceux qui parlent anglais, qui font des compets, ou qui s'interressent un peu au cube qui comprennent "blind". Si je fais un "blind" à côté de mes grand-parents, je leur dirais que je vais le résoudre sans le regarder..."
Well, actually no, only english speakers or advanced cuber know what "blind" means... If ever I do a blind behind my (french) grand-parrents, I would tell them I will solve the cube "sans le regarder" (means without looking at it) instead of the english term "blind".


----------



## qqwref (Oct 25, 2014)

I think the interesting part is what cubers say when they talk to each other... of course non-cubers won't understand the slang and you will need to explain stuff to them, but that's boring and everyone will do it differently.


----------



## DeeDubb (Nov 4, 2014)

Koreans call sexy move "Twist"


----------



## FailCuber (Nov 4, 2014)

DeeDubb said:


> Koreans call sexy move "Twist"


ikr


----------



## Iggy (Nov 4, 2014)

aikikai_cuber said:


> Malaysian cubing terms:
> 
> Edge-Ini biji
> Corner-Itu biji
> ...



lol wat, I had no idea you had an account here


----------

